# Are there more drivers (specifically WiFi) included in the DVD ISO?



## mrjayviper (Nov 2, 2018)

I have an Intel 8260AC WiFi card and it's not detected automatically during the install process. If I'm using the DVD USB image, would I encounter the same issue? I'm currently using the memstick image

I also have an old Atheros WiFi card and this gets detected automatically.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2018)

Drivers like these are part of the base OS.


----------



## yuripv (Nov 2, 2018)

Intel 8260AC uses iwm(4), which is not included in GENERIC.  If you are trying out 12-BETA, the devmatch magic will automatically load the driver for you; otherwise I guess you could do it by dropping to loader prompt, do a `load iwm.ko`, followed by `boot` for the installation, and once installed, you'll need to add the appropriate lines to /boot/loader.conf.


----------

